# Government support schemes for Coronavirus crisis



## odyssey06 (16 Mar 2020)

The Government is to establish a temporary refund scheme for employers forced to cease trading as a result of social distancing measures to help delay the spread of Covid-19. Where possible, employers are being asked to pay workers at least the equivalent jobseekers' rate of €203 per week during a six-week period.
The Department of Employment Affairs and Social Protection said employers can claim a refund for the payments under the temporary scheme.
This new temporary refund scheme,will be available to all employees and the self-employed who have lost work as a result of the Covid-19 pandemic.








						How will I be reimbursed if I have been laid off?
					

It is estimated that around 140,000 people have been laid off work in Ireland because of the measures taken to tackle the coronavirus.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## odyssey06 (16 Mar 2020)

There's another thread for discussion of the government response. Let's use this thread for information about the schemes and queries.


----------



## odyssey06 (16 Mar 2020)

Revenue has announced it is deferring the collection of Local Property Tax for those paying by Annual Debit Instruction or Single Debit Authority payment.
Payments using these mechanisms had been due by 21 March. However, in a statement Revenue said the deduction date will now change to 21 May 2020.








						Revenue defers collection of property tax due next week
					

Revenue has announced it is deferring the collection of Local Property Tax for those paying by Annual Debit Instruction or Single Debit Authority payment.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## Purple (16 Mar 2020)

Is there any support for employers who pay their employees full rates if they have to self isolate? €300 a week isn’t much for our guys who have mortgages or rent to pay.


----------



## WolfeTone (16 Mar 2020)

Cant see anything other than Universal Basic Income for everyone being introduced as an emergency measure at least. Mortgage, rents will need to be deferred, electricity and fuel bills to be cut to token amounts. 
For those still able to work, a basic wage, regardless of trade or profession , title or experience, skills high or low, will need to be accepted by all. Fixed grocery bills, probably per basket, also. 

This thing is flooring the global aviation industry and with it almost all foreign travel. Multi-billion dollar sporting industries are frozen. 
The consequences are going to be drastic if we fail to curb the infection rate within next couple of weeks. 
The reaction of European and American governments today suggest that two weeks will probably be more like two months, minimum. 

I cringed somewhat at Leo last week and his "we will prevail" comment. I now realise that as a society we are on war footing against this disease to protect our way of living.


----------



## Eireog007 (16 Mar 2020)

WolfeTone said:


> I cringed somewhat at Leo last week and his "we will prevail" comment. I now realise that as a society we are on war footing against this disease to protect our way of living.



This was exactly how it was worded by Macron in his address to the nation tonight. It is probably as close to a war time footing as any of us in the republic have ever experienced, particularly those of us young enough not to have any firm memories of the troubles.


----------

